# Switchblades - why are they illegal?



## Carol (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm just curious.  I think switchblades nearly everywhere in the US.  But why?  Especially as there are knives that can open just as fast with a flick of the wrist, or as you remove it from your pocket?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> I'm just curious. I think switchblades nearly everywhere in the US. But why? Especially as there are knives that can open just as fast with a flick of the wrist, or as you remove it from your pocket?



I believe the issue falls into technicality of how the laws are written. (* research your own local areas for what is and is not legal. *)

Those that have assist such as a spring, also usualy have a level that has to be moved such as a thumb stud. 

Some areas have stated that gravity knives as well are not legal. 

The technicality is that some motion is required to open them or assisted opening versus being an auto open from a button alone.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Mar 4, 2006)

The government is trying to protect us from our selves...all the time.

Seat belt laws.
Motorcycle helmet laws.
Drivers licenses.
etc.

-Ken


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2006)

tsdclaflin said:
			
		

> The government is trying to protect us from our selves...all the time.



This is true.



			
				tsdclaflin said:
			
		

> Seat belt laws.



They actually do save lives as do air bags or Supplemental Restraint Systems, but peopel remember the 40's and 50's and 60's without safety glass and the one story of the window breaking and if they had not hit their head on the dash board then the window would have cut their neck. 



			
				tsdclaflin said:
			
		

> Motorcycle helmet laws.



Unfortunately I do not have the links handed, I will try to get them. I thnk from memory though that it does save lives less then 25 MPH and the person is ok. Above 25 MPH they are alive but more likely to be paralized or unable to function as well as before but they are alive. 



			
				tsdclaflin said:
			
		

> Drivers licenses.
> etc.
> 
> -Ken



Yeah those pesky licenses to have minimum standards that really do not mean you can drive, because come on just watch people in snow or on ice.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 4, 2006)

Simply put, a switchblade is no more dangerous than any other knife of at least equal blade length.  If anything, I would feel better about facing someone who has such a blade, than one who has something like my Spyderco Police lockback knife.  

It all goes back to what a governing body believes is "best" for the people.  They'll make some laws forbidding a certain item, just because a couple of gangbangers were caught with that particular item in their possession.  One can only imagine the thoughts that went through the minds of certain gov't officials when they saw movies such as "West Side Story," and saw the horrors inflicted by switchblades.  This "panic" was probably further amplified when they would find an occasional gangbanger carrying one.  

Legislation like this crops up all of the time, where an inanimate object is banned, but is really no more deadly than another one of similar type.  Many folks remember the Assault Weapons Ban of 1994, where a weapon could be banned simply because it had certain cosmetic features.  For example, taking an ordinary Ruger Mini-14 rancher's rifle made after 1994, and welding on a bayonet lug (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) would result in an unlawful weapon being created.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 4, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> It all goes back to what a governing body believes is "best" for the people. They'll make some laws forbidding a certain item, just because a couple of gangbangers were caught with that particular item in their possession. One can only imagine the thoughts that went through the minds of certain gov't officials when they saw movies such as "West Side Story," and saw the horrors inflicted by switchblades. This "panic" was probably further amplified when they would find an occasional gangbanger carrying one.
> 
> Legislation like this crops up all of the time, where an inanimate object is banned, but is really no more deadly than another one of similar type. Many folks remember the Assault Weapons Ban of 1994, where a weapon could be banned simply because it had certain cosmetic features. For example, taking an ordinary Ruger Mini-14 rancher's rifle made after 1994, and welding on a bayonet lug rofl would result in an unlawful weapon being created.


Exactly right. These types of laws are nothing more than a reaction on the part of government officials who really have no clue what they are talking about. The assault-weapons ban you mentioned was nothing but a joke. It did nothing to reduce violent crime, and when it was not renewed, crime DID NOT increase. In fact, a government study admitted that it had "no measurable effect" on crime.
The switchblade laws are really pointless because in the decades since those laws were passed, we've seen the creation of many designs that are just as fast but because of their designs, legal (assisted opening, the Emerson wave, etc.).


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 4, 2006)

Same reasons apply to butterfly knives.  Harder to handle without cutting your own knuckles off and I certainly would trust my locking folder over them for my own use (and yes, I have a few of each).


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, I own two switchblades, and a CRKT folding knife with a thumb stud. 

Amazingly, I can open the CRKT FASTER with one hand than I can the switchblades... 

HOWEVER... like the recently repealed Assault Weapon ban...

Like Grenadier said Its not the Function of the weapon they are concerned with, but how intimidating it APPEARS.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Mar 4, 2006)

tsdclaflin said:
			
		

> The government is trying to protect us from our selves...all the time.
> 
> Seat belt laws.
> Motorcycle helmet laws.
> ...


 
I'm not disagreeing with the above; I am just commenting that the government sometimes thinks that it is there responsibility to protect us.

There have been other good comments about gun control and other weapons control.

Btw, gun control is best defined as "using two hands."

-Ken


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 5, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Same reasons apply to butterfly knives. Harder to handle without cutting your own knuckles off and I certainly would trust my locking folder over them for my own use (and yes, I have a few of each).



Actually I like my Balisong knife. The problem is that the size that fits nicely in my hands and I feel comfortable with is 7.5 inches closed and about 13 inches when open. Does not fit well into the average pocket. Looks normal in my hand but on the shelf or have you it looks bigger than necessary.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 5, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Well, I own two switchblades, and a CRKT folding knife with a thumb stud.
> 
> Amazingly, I can open the CRKT FASTER with one hand than I can the switchblades...
> 
> ...




While I agree with you guys on the Appearance, they write the descriptions into the legislation, so many do not understand the under currents involved.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 5, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Actually I like my Balisong knife. The problem is that the size that fits nicely in my hands and I feel comfortable with is 7.5 inches closed and about 13 inches when open. Does not fit well into the average pocket. Looks normal in my hand but on the shelf or have you it looks bigger than necessary.


Well it's fun, to be sure ... but I have a few qvestions about those and I'll be happy to start another thread, Master Rich, if you could enlighten us anew on balisongs.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 5, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Well it's fun, to be sure ... but I have a few qvestions about those and I'll be happy to start another thread, Master Rich, if you could enlighten us anew on balisongs.



I replied in your new thread, just a disclaimer, In no way to I consider myself to be an expert in knives. There are those that know how to make them. There are those that can use them, and those that can use them extremely well. I understand lots, by practice and understanding the attirbutes of the weapon, and thereby the strengths and limitations. Yet, I will leave the real knife videos to those that are in that market for they are the professionals of that field.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 6, 2006)

The switchblade knives were passed when only "criminals" carried the knife.  At the time you had knives that took a long time to open (had to use two hands) or it was a fixed blade for hunting.  Some states passed laws regarding blade length as well and also have laws regarding other kinds of knives as well to try and limit it to "utility" carry only.

It's not illegal to own those knives, just to carry them around in public.  And if there are better alternatives to carry then why take issue that they haven't changed an old law.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 13, 2006)

They are no longer illegal in Florida.  The law was rewritten to clarify that ballistic knives were illegal (knives that actually shoot the blade out of the hilt/handle), but switchblades are not.

C




			
				lady_kaur said:
			
		

> I'm just curious. I think switchblades nearly everywhere in the US. But why? Especially as there are knives that can open just as fast with a flick of the wrist, or as you remove it from your pocket?


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 13, 2006)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> They are no longer illegal in Florida. The law was rewritten to clarify that ballistic knives were illegal (knives that actually shoot the blade out of the hilt/handle), but switchblades are not.
> 
> C


are they legal for everyone? my understanding was that they were only legal for those that have a concealed weapons permit.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 14, 2006)

legal in oregon, but not legal to carry concealed in the portland area


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 14, 2006)

I wasn't speaking of legalized carry, just the sell of the blades.  I believe you may still need a CCW to carry an automatic knife.




			
				kenpotex said:
			
		

> are they legal for everyone? my understanding was that they were only legal for those that have a concealed weapons permit.


----------



## Henderson (Mar 14, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> I'm just curious. I think switchblades nearly everywhere in the US. But why? Especially as there are knives that can open just as fast with a flick of the wrist, or as you remove it from your pocket?


 
To the best of my knowledge, Pennsylvania has no state-wide legislation that restricts knives according to method of opening (auto/manual/assisted) or blade length.  Municipal ordinances will vary, of course.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 15, 2006)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> I wasn't speaking of legalized carry, just the sell of the blades. I believe you may still need a CCW to carry an automatic knife.


okay, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 15, 2006)

I thought switchblades were illegal because of their automated mechanics.




			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> They actually do save lives as do air bags or Supplemental Restraint Systems, but peopel remember the 40's and 50's and 60's without safety glass and the one story of the window breaking and if they had not hit their head on the dash board then the window would have cut their neck.


True, it only makes sense.  I don't believe the NASCAR drivers would attempt to do that without the 4 point harness and the helmet.  



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Yeah those pesky licenses to have minimum standards that really do not mean you can drive, because come on just watch people in snow or on ice.


Oh yeah, you should see the way people drive here in Florida.  It seems Florida attracts the retired and aging and there are whole communities of  them here.  I would say that only about 20 percent of them are actually good drivers.  The remainder are absolutely dangerous.  I can ONLY imagine if they had to drive in snow or ice.

This particular place near where I live, my son and I have nicknamed it "racoon city" because their driving actions are very much like the actions of the "resident"s of "racoon city".  :rofl:  You have to figure out what movie that is from.


----------

